# using a microwave convection oven



## jewallac (Sep 3, 2009)

Just picked up a new Montana that has a microwave convection oven.  Instructions aren't that great on the convection portion.  Has anyone had any experience using this type of oven?  Do you use regular cookware?  Do you always have to use a timer or can you just set a temperature like regular oven.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 5, 2009)

Re: using a microwave convection oven

Its basically the same as a regular oven in uses.  Recommend you practice and with time you will find you can reduce cooking time on most of your meals as compared to the old gas ovens.


----------



## LEN (Sep 5, 2009)

Re: using a microwave convection oven

A convection oven will cook up to twice as fast as a conventional, it has a fan that circulates the hot air thus cooking faster. And yes you can use regular cook ware. One thing you can do with the combination is brown with the convection then finish with the micro and cook even faster, this takes some experience and you must use micro dishes in this case.

LEN


----------

